
How the French Foreign Legion teach French to 150 nationalities in 6 months - throwaway6575
https://old.reddit.com/r/languagelearning/comments/g1vq8q/how_the_french_foreign_legion_teach_french_to_150/fnhvk96/
======
user982
TLDR: « Va te faire foutre. »

